# Went through "update". Lot of questions



## hvsteve1 (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm currently at Mystic Dunes and am here during "Event of A Lifetime", which I booked. (More on that in another thread). After being wined and dined for three days, we sat down with our guy who said, "I'm not here to sell you anything, just update you on the new benefits under Apollo", which turned into the usual sales talk in which I was offered more points at $8.50 (!) and ended up with an offer of about $3.50. They did say a couple of things (probably lies) that I am unfamiliar with.

By adding new "trust" points to the club, we get better use of all our points. I never heard that one. Also, and this is big, because of some deal Apollo has done, we can do internal exchanges to Hilton, Marriott and a few others, including DISNEY. The sales manager showed me texts from "owners" thanking him for the reservations at DVC, supposedly at about 1,000 points per night. The really suspicious thing was, he told us to contact him directly rather than go through the system because he could make sure we got in. I never heard of Diamond having access to Disney andam doubly suspicious because he wants us to deal with him directly.

Has anyone heard of any of this? I tend to think this a new high (low?) in chutzpa.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Dec 16, 2016)

hvsteve1 said:


> By adding new "trust" points to the club, we get better use of all our points. I never heard that one.



I'm not sure I understand this. Do you have points backed by a deed, and they are saying: if you buy trust points you are better off? 




hvsteve1 said:


> Also, and this is big, because of some deal Apollo has done, we can do internal exchanges to Hilton, Marriott and a few others, including DISNEY. The sales manager showed me texts from "owners" thanking him for the reservations at DVC, supposedly at about 1,000 points per night. The really suspicious thing was, he told us to contact him directly rather than go through the system because he could make sure we got in. I never heard of Diamond having access to Disney andam doubly suspicious because he wants us to deal with him directly.
> 
> Has anyone heard of any of this? I tend to think this a new high (low?) in chutzpa.



I think your suspicion is correct. I read the Diamond facebook pages and I've not seen any references from other members about internal trades to Hilton or Disney. Club Intrawest had these arrangements before they were acquired by Diamond last year. After the acquisition members of that Club lost the access to Hilton and Disney. 

As for Marriott, Diamond members trade for those, but, as best as I can tell, it is through Interval International.     
For Diamond, the Club's internal trading system is their affiliate network. If Hilton, Marriott and Disney were real options, I think we would see something about these new affiliates.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 16, 2016)

How can you exchange into Disney?   When Disney only exchange  thru RCI. Was this information in writing (black & white) from Disney or RCI ?


----------



## presley (Dec 16, 2016)

hvsteve1 said:


> The really suspicious thing was, he told us to contact him directly rather than go through the system because he could make sure we got in. I never heard of Diamond having access to Disney andam doubly suspicious because he wants us to deal with him directly.


It sounds like he has some type of rental business going on the side. He probably owns tons of timeshares and then exchanges, then exchange the exchanges again. Salespeople have nothing to do with reservations.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 17, 2016)

DanZale2000 said:


> I'm not sure I understand this. Do you have points backed by a deed, and they are saying: if you buy trust points you are better off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have deeded weeks converted to points but still have a deed.
I also suspected this sales manager had something going on the side which ends when he leaves Diamond, as we know he probably will.

Other incentives offered were:

1. Two years of Gold Status even though I don't have enough points.
2.  Reducing the maintenance fees on my old points and the new points so my total mf does not go up in proportion to the new points. I asked if this would be for life and he said "yes". I cannot see how a salesman can commit the HOA of my home unit and the trustees of the trust to accept lower mf from me as an incentive to purchase points.


----------



## presley (Dec 17, 2016)

hvsteve1 said:


> I have deeded weeks converted to points but still have a deed.
> I also suspected this sales manager had something going on the side which ends when he leaves Diamond, as we know he probably will.
> 
> Other incentives offered were:
> ...


Ask to have all of that in writing. Verbal offers mean nothing because when you complain later, he will say that you misunderstood what he said.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Dec 17, 2016)

hvsteve1 said:


> By adding new "trust" points to the club, we get better use of all our points.



The only difference between trust fund points and your current points, is the reservation window. If you owned US Collection points you would get the 13 month advance reservation window (inside the collection only) for those points and for your current points backed by your deed. 



hvsteve1 said:


> 1. Two years of Gold Status even though I don't have enough points.



I have seen reports from Club members who have received this benefit. The company thinks you will love the benefits and then buy more points to make them permanent.



hvsteve1 said:


> 2. Reducing the maintenance fees on my old points and the new points so my total mf does not go up in proportion to the new points. I asked if this would be for life and he said "yes". I cannot see how a salesman can commit the HOA of my home unit and the trustees of the trust to accept lower mf from me as an incentive to purchase points.



I agree with you here. Fees are set by formula, there is no variation. Lots of variability in the initial purchase price, but none in the annual fees.


----------



## R.J.C. (Dec 20, 2016)

hvsteve1 said:


> 1. Two years of Gold Status even though I don't have enough points.



This is a valid offer. When I purchased 10,000 points in Vegas in 2014 (to 40,000 points) I received 2 years of temporary Platinum status. The additional benefits may come in handy to some. To others, it may not matter. But that part of the offer is valid (as long as you get it in writing).


----------



## Watertown (Jan 28, 2017)

I can upgrade from Silver to Gold and am thinking this might be good for me. However, it would take almost $20,000 to do so. Has anyone been able to buy DIA resales and up their status more cheaply?


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jan 28, 2017)

Resale points do not count towards loyalty levels. 

General rule: never buy more points for the benefit levels; Buy points only if you want more accommodations.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 29, 2017)

Watertown said:


> I can upgrade from Silver to Gold and am thinking this might be good for me. However, it would take almost $20,000 to do so. Has anyone been able to buy DIA resales and up their status more cheaply?


Spending $20,000 you can purchase four resale timeshare properties or two excellent Marriott vacation resorts. Just my humble opinion and observations.


----------



## WBP (Jan 29, 2017)

hvsteve1 said:


> I'm currently at Mystic Dunes and am here during "Event of A Lifetime", which I booked. (More on that in another thread). After being wined and dined for three days, we sat down with our guy who said, "I'm not here to sell you anything, just update you on the new benefits under Apollo", which turned into the usual sales talk in which I was offered more points at $8.50 (!) and ended up with an offer of about $3.50. They did say a couple of things (probably lies) that I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> By adding new "trust" points to the club, we get better use of all our points. I never heard that one. Also, and this is big, because of some deal Apollo has done, we can do internal exchanges to Hilton, Marriott and a few others, including DISNEY. The sales manager showed me texts from "owners" thanking him for the reservations at DVC, supposedly at about 1,000 points per night. The really suspicious thing was, he told us to contact him directly rather than go through the system because he could make sure we got in. I never heard of Diamond having access to Disney andam doubly suspicious because he wants us to deal with him directly.
> 
> Has anyone heard of any of this? I tend to think this a new high (low?) in chutzpa.



If after reading Gretchen Morgenson's article about Diamond Resorts sales tactics in the New York Times, AND the recent actions of the Attorney General of the State of Arizona, you have any doubt about what you hear dribbling from the mouth of a Diamond Resorts salesperson/salespeople, you might want to do some digging on the Internet for fact based findings about Diamond Resorts.

https://www.azag.gov/press-release/...h-announces-800000-settlement-diamond-resorts

Read this report of the Arizona Attorney General, carefully, the sales tactics, and the credibility of Diamond, may resonate with you:

https://www.azag.gov/sites/default/...files/Assurance_of_Discontinuance_Diamond.pdf


----------



## bradfordHI (Feb 3, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Spending $20,000 you can purchase four resale timeshare properties or two excellent Marriott vacation resorts. Just my humble opinion and observations.



No brainer!!!! 20k for Gold. Gold gets 35 upgrades per yer and the big thing is 30 cents per point to use to pay for some of the cruises, hotels and other things you do. My MF is .17 cents per point so I make .13 every time I use those. Also 30,000 points is a 7 day private yacht for 6. We did it. Best vacation ever. Moorings. Call DRI and ask how.  
I am HI DRI Gold member and love it for our family. It's 6 of us and I have 3 sisters who use my ownership for their family as well. $6k in maintenance gets our entire family about 90 nights a year anywhere but HI. That's $65 a night for 2 bedrooms. We figure that would cost us about $15 to $20k a year. I own other TS as well but use that to rent now. I hate checking in fridays at the Westin. That's making me want to sell my 2 weeks their because it's harder to rent now. 

Gold and Plat get all valueable benefits. the 6 day private yacht for 30,000 DRI points in the British Virgin Islands. 6 people and came with a captain, crew and chef, food, drinks, gas etc.... all we did was tip the crew. Amazing value for 30,000 DRI points. 
It's the Best vacation we have ever had!!!by far. Look into it. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## bradfordHI (Feb 3, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Spending $20,000 you can purchase four resale timeshare properties or two excellent Marriott vacation resorts. Just my humble opinion and observations.



But the MF on those alone would be over 5k a year and Friday check ins. Horrible idea.


----------

